# Completely NEW Direction - N SCALE L



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

After reading and rereading everyone's feed back, I can't get around that my other layout is just not working out. I talked to the wife again and she agreed to let me have 2 walls. SO I SCARMed up a new diagram that would be both fun to run AND provide plenty of room from great scenes. This layout would require 2 automatic switch sensors on the inside track as well as 2 automatic reverse loop controllers for the 2 reverse loops. I am not sure if this set up is a good idea or not as the inside track is ALWAYS a reverse loop.

As usual, I GREATLY appreciate any feedback and suggestions.

THANKS!

Rob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting track plan...
as a switchng fan, I would suggest a few
more stub tracks serving rail freight users.

Two 'reverse loops'
Loop R
Inner loop on upper right
Loop L
Inner loop lower left
SPECIAL NOTE
The lead to the turn table MUST be isolated
from Loop L. The turntable is a 'reverse loop'
That will require reverse controller or DPDT toggle
circuit if the turntable itself does not include a reverse
control circuit. The reason for the lead track isolation
is that you cannot have two isolated sections abut.

Don


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I like the looks of it, but I am not sure how to isolate the crossover from the reverse loop on the bottom left. I would probably put the crossover before the turnout that starts the loop, but this is because I am too unsure of how to do reverse loops unless they are very simple.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You're going to be able to run some very long trains with that much room in N scale. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Steve Rothstein said:


> I like the looks of it, but I am not sure how to isolate the crossover from the reverse loop on the bottom left. I would probably put the crossover before the turnout that starts the loop, but this is because I am too unsure of how to do reverse loops unless they are very simple.


Yes, I am not at all sure about that either. I think the crossover detector piece would be somewhere on the straight that leads back to the loop. as long as it changes before the train gets to the return I THINK it is fine, but not sure. I know I need to isolate that area before the return switch and probably after the last turn out so the length of track is by itself in the isolation. It will have its own power lead so it is really a standalone track segment with one was on and one way off. Here is my idea on my revised layout (thanks to someone who fixed a few issues)


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> Yes, I am not at all sure about that either. I think the crossover detector piece would be somewhere on the straight that leads back to the loop. as long as it changes before the train gets to the return I THINK it is fine, but not sure. I know I need to isolate that area before the return switch and probably after the last turn out so the length of track is by itself in the isolation. It will have its own power lead so it is really a standalone track segment with one was on and one way off. Here is my idea on my revised layout (thanks to someone who fixed a few issues)


As I said I am a relative newbie also, but from what I understand about reverse loops, that looks like it should work. I was told to put the isolators right at the end of the turnout, but my logic says it shouldn't make too much difference where they are as long as there is an isolated section to get the current reversed in. Where this diagram shows the isolators does leave the turntable out of the reverse loop. I understand that means you need another isolator for it since a turntable is a reverse loop in itself.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've looked again at your layout drawing and
offer more specific suggestions.

Loop R is formed by gapping both frog rails of the upper mid turnout
By doing that you create the isolated 'reverse loop'.
Loop L is formed by gapping both rails below the upper turnout 
and before the turnout after the loop.

That eliminates my suggestion that the lead track to
the turntable be isolated. The turntable, as I mentioned,
is also a 'reverse loop' but, as I mentioned, may include
a reverse circuit, but if not does require a DPDT toggle
or DCC reverse loop controller.\

Don

Don


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

DonR said:


> I've looked again at your layout drawing and
> offer more specific suggestions.
> 
> Loop R is formed by gapping both frog rails of the upper mid turnout
> ...


THANKS Don! This is an AMAZING HOBBY BTW..


----------

